# Newbie w/First Project



## Philly215 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hello All,

I am a newbie to DIY and I have a few questoins about building a floating wall. 1st I am handy and familiar with tools etc, so I guess that is a good start (LOL!). Okay, the wall that I would like to mount the plasma to is sheetrock. So I decided that I wanted to attach 2x4's or 1x4's and attach them to the draywall to create a frame that I could support the tv with. The I wanted tto attach the tv bracket to the wood which is attached to the drywall. I am not sure what type of screws or bolts would be best to use to support the tv. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I will include pictures of the wall that I intend to build on and also I will include a picture to give a visual of what I am trying to build. The picture shows studws attached to a brick wall but I will be attaching the wood to drywall.

1. Which type of wood would be good for support (2x4's, 1x4's)?
2. Which type of screws/bolts should I use to support the wood to the drywall as well as the bracket?

Thanks


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

use 3" drywall screws to attach the wood to the studs behind the drywall not to the drywall only. Place them every 8". Better to use 1X3 popular which will hold better than a stud to fasten the TV brackets too.


----------



## Philly215 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hello Bob,

Thanks for the response to my posting. I will look into purchasing some 1X3 to fasten the TV bracket to. So if I understood you correctly use 2x4's for the framing of the wall except for the section where the TV bracket will be mounted? Another question, I understand want you meant when you suggested to space the wood out every 8" and to the stud behind the drywall itself. Say if the center of the whole wall itself doesn't have any studs where the TV bracket should be mounted (center meaning for measurement purposes) but most of the 1"xs are fasten to a stud behind the wall, is that still okay? I am just a little concerned if the center of my flowting wall will line up exactly to the original studs behind the dry wall.

Thanks


----------



## johnnyboy (Oct 8, 2007)

Are you trying to make a designer wall, or are you only trying to mount the TV?

If you just want to mount the TV, you secure to the existing studs with the bracket... nothing more.


----------



## Philly215 (Aug 25, 2009)

I am trying to make a floating wall.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

no, as posted, just mount to the studs behind the drywall. The 8" spacing is for these screws, not the studs or blocking.


----------

